# Stocking suggestion?



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I am thinking of adding some fish to my 29 gallon planted tank. It has 1 pair of German blue rams and a few assassin snails. What would be a good choice if I were to add livestock? Or should I just keep it for the rams?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd add something that inhabits the top to mid water of the tank. A small school of lemon tetras 6-8 or other small tetras would look very nice. 2-3 female bettas would also add some color.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I was thinking maybe a small school of 6 cardinal tetras, they are pretty small though.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Cardinals are great!I love them and rummynoses.Both look fantastic in decent sized schools.The rummynose is really a beautiful little fish.
I'm looking to up my schools of both again,but like you said all that are for sale are small.My cards are well over 1-1 1/2 inches now.
Quick check on aqvisor says you could get 8 of each and be at 80% stocking(using an aquaclear 50),with the rams.That's just about perfect!And would be an incredibly beautiful planted tank!
http://www.aqadvisor.com/AquStockIm...200909300039:,2:200909300078:,8:200909300196:


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I went with cardinal tetras. I only got six and plan to end up with 15 or 16. They are cool looking. I only worry that the rams are going to bully the little guys.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think you will have a problem. Cardinals grow pretty quick if they are really small right now. All of mine are above one inch with many at 1.5 or more.

Watch them. Cardinals seem to be very delicate and come down with things it seems all the time. I have kept them for years and have them in large numbers in my one tank. I have about 65. I used to have over 100 but a columnaris outbreak thinned them out. The second one starts looking like it is having issues I remove it and euthanize. Sounds sort of cruel, but in the time I have been doing that it seems that the rest of my fish stay healthier. Used to be I would just watch it and then another would be doing the same thing, and then another, .... It just isn't worth it.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, they are very beautiful fish


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

These guys are really awesome and my german blue ram pair seem to get along great with them.


----------



## nh murph (Mar 21, 2014)

I just picked up a half dozen golden white cloud minnows and put them into the qt. They seem to be a great schooling fish and will add some nice color to the tank. They are getting along with the two angels sharing the qt with them.


----------



## MudPuddle336 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the photos. But brings up a question. I bought some "Neon Tetras" and they look just like your Cardinals. Are they that similar or was I sold Cardinals? Have already found that this fish store has steered me wrong at least once so far, but they are the only store around. There is a small family store, but the place is horrific. Any fish I bought from them all died and some were diseased and caused other fish to die. They are over priced and the place is filthy and the fish tanks are terrible. But until recently, they were the only store around. I also have heard of a Tetra disease that is becoming more common and can wipe out large numbers of any type of Tetra. How common is this disease?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Neons and cardinals look very much the same.cards have the whole bottom half being red while neons have only 1/2 of their bottom(rear) being red.
AOL Search
AOL Search
I think you are thinking of neon tetra disease(NTD) but this is not only a disease for tetras,all fish can catch it and as of yet there is no known cure;
Neon Tetra Disease


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm since this post is months old what did he stock it with?


----------

